# New Arrivals



## eOrchids (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey all,
I just got these 2 large Paph yesterday and wanted to show them. 
Here they are:







The plants are 4 inch pots; transferring them to larger pots this weekend!


----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2006)

Those look great, Eric. I still cannot get over how huge those Paph. Taiwans are!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Those look great, Eric. I still cannot get over how huge those Paph. Taiwans are!



I know. I took the plant out of it's package and I was like are you kidding me?!?! This thing is HUGE!!!

Do you have a pic of your Paph. Taiwan, Heather?


----------



## Heather (Dec 15, 2006)

Sure...

Oh, you want to see it! :rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 15, 2006)

Heather said:


> Sure...
> 
> Oh, you want to see it! :rollhappy:



What do you think I meant? :rollhappy: 

Nice plant!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

Are you guys playing "Doctor"..?


----------

